# GSM Cell Services For D2G



## cmsullivan (Jul 31, 2011)

I am looking for a reliable GSM service to use with The Droid 2, I heard that tmobile stays on 1g, I know that was true months ago but is it still true now? also looking at At&t or Cellular South etc


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

